# Pizza Fattie



## challenger (Jul 22, 2017)

My first fattie. Clements sweet Italian sausage, mozzarella, Prego sauce and Patrick Cudhy apple cured bacon. 225° for a little over 3 hours with apple wood for smoke. Smoke ring came out perfect and the bacon had just a touch of crunch. The Wife loved it which is a big deal 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Next time I'll put some pepperoni in it and a little more sauce but I am really happy the way it turned out! I had plate pics but my tablet screwed up so these will have to do.













20170722_184426.jpg



__ challenger
__ Jul 22, 2017


















20170722_184556.jpg



__ challenger
__ Jul 22, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 23, 2017)

Nice job on your first try!

I'm sure you will find all kinds of combos to try next!

Al


----------



## griz400 (Jul 23, 2017)

very nice ...point for first fattie


----------

